# Macbook Pro Keyboard Has Fouled Keys



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello all, I'm using my '07 Macbook Pro as mentioned on the left there. It was sold to me with Leopard, as Snow Leopard on it, and can us Mavericks, I just haven't had a chance to test it out before I upgrade. 

Anyway, my batter has been on the blink, needing to be replaced. For awhile it didn't work at all, then it held a 20 minute charge again, and now it's not working again. My father discovered this.

When I got on later this day, I discovered that; 0. -, p, \, ;, /, F10, F11, AND Enter are all not working. At the moment, I'm using a ****** wireless keyboard I bought from Five Below of all places for playing Minecraft on my TV. Not the highest quality.

Being 7 years old, it is totally out of warranty. The keyboard has some wear on the palm rests and the corner of the gray plastic band has chipped off, but this is the first of anything not working.

Have any idea what could be wrong? Is there a cheap fix to this? 

...Anyone know what a '07 era 15" Macbook Pro's keyboard costs to replace? Or for that matter how much it would cost for a Genius to even look at it? 

I can't afford a new a new Mac at the moment, but using this keyboard at a table sucks. 

Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First try this: One or more keys on the keyboard do not respond
If you need to have hands or hardware repaired, You do not need to take your Mac to the Apple Genius bar, they will look at it and tell you it has to be sent out for repair, at an enormous cost. 
You can go to your local area, try the Craigslist* Services/Computer *section and find a local repair person that won't charge you an arm and a leg.


----------



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

Okay, I tried some of the things listed in the link.

Don't have a Bluetooth keyboard
USB Keyboard works with all keys.
I only have one account and don't really want to make another just to test this.
Mouse Keys are off

--->The do mention low battery affecting the keyboard. Could that be it since my battery is "Replace Now." "Battery Is Not Charging." ?<---

I don't have a side number pad.
TTS is set to Command + Shift + Z, so I don't think that's it.
Slow Keys has never been on.
Only F10 and F11 are not working and i don't think my dad could have accidentally remapped them.
I have the Keyboard Viewer on and the keys mention do not highlight when I press them.

I haven't tested anything below this. Kinda afraid that the Eject key won't work and I'm not about to put anything in to test unless I have to.
My instal disc is Leopard.
I haven't tried anything with that in general.

~~~~~~

ALSO, when I restarted it, the boot screen took longer to load than usual and the light on the button that opens the lid blinked five times in quick succession while the screen was black. Then it did the slowly brighten thing as the boot screen and "dong" sounded. ]

Does that mean anything?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Creating a second Admin account for testing purposes, is a great way to find out if it is your user profile that has a problem or if it is a Hardware Problem. If creating a new account does not solve it, then you can safely delete it. 
The Sleep activity light blinking on bootup could mean a problem with the RAM (Memory) of the computer. Intel-based Mac Power On Self Test RAM error codes


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Creating a 2nd account is certainly a quick an easy way to eliminate software as the issue.

But, I think it is hardware. Your keyboard is probably broken and needs to be replaced. That laptop has some years on it and is probably just worn out.


----------



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

I took the battery out overnight and put it back in, now They all seem to be working. 

***.

Not that I'm complaining. 

Haven't looked at the blinking during startup and the battery's still bricked. The latter at least is easily solvable. 

Anyone have a link to working on one's keyboard themselves? I have a minor in computer science, so i could at least be able to do minor fiddling. 

Thanks for all your help. Hopefully this is the end of it, but ya never know.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If a few select keys are not working on a laptop keyboard then we just replace the keyboard with a new one.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj1kR9HRUTY


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When you have a bad battery, it can swell, and that will cause funny keyboard issues due to pressure in weird places from under it. I would keep the battery out of it until you have a replacement battery.


----------

